# AKFF VINYL KAYAK DECALS NOW AVAILABLE



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

*AKFF VINYL KAYAK DECALS/ STICKERS NOW AVAILABLE*

Thanks to AKFF member Tristan O'Reilly (TOR), we are now able to offer high quality AKFF themed vinyl stickers for your kayak, boat or car. These high quality vinyl logos come in a variety of styles and sizes and will allow you to fly the AKFF flag, promote your membership and identify yourself to other members while on the water. Priced from only $6 - $14 (plus $2 postage per order), these stickers not only look good, but are very affordable as well.

Sample logos are attached below and are available in either black or white vinyl.

To order please pm TOR or email Tristan O'Reilly [email protected] with your details and he will take your details, coordinate payment, postage etc. _Please note that this is a third party arrangement and you will deal with Tristan (not AKFF) directly when ordering and paying and as such AKFF accepts no responsibility for any issues._

Personalised stickers, kayak names etc are also available and can be quoted seperately. Please contact Tristan for more details.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm,

some pretty big decals there for the price. I reckon I'll have to measure up the yak first.

Cheers all andybear


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Whacked mine on yesterday..


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm just hoping that a shark doesnt mistake the front of my kayak for a real fish and take a bite... :shock:

Yikes.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks guys, i received mine the other day. I am going to save it for the new splash it will look great i think.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay!

Got mine, they are great!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## beneel (Mar 1, 2010)

Got my stickers this week. They look awesome and very good price. Thanks Tristan. Definately recommend them to anyone wanting to pimp there yak a bit.


----------



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

I was hoping to get one of these to put on my rear windscreen


----------



## chpd80 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ive sent two emails and havent had a reply yet???? :?


----------



## TOR23 (Jul 7, 2010)

Im sorry about that matey, your emails were being directed into my junk email for some reason?


----------



## chpd80 (Oct 3, 2010)

no probs mate, all sorted and paid for now.


----------



## TOR23 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, can "Tassie Paddler" please contact me, my emails keep bouncing back when I send a reply. Cheers


----------



## RADISH (Oct 4, 2008)

Any chance that you have any more of these. 
Have been away from the water for a while due to the winter "aviod cold water" and having to sell a house and do the usual moving and cleaning out of houses 
Can think of nothing better than dressing up the Hobie for a return to water


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW!! I have only had my yak for 2 days and already have wondered about making it look prettier. These decals look GREAT. I love the "Kiss my Bass". That is funny. good to see the photo Dave, so we can see that it won't be a white background behind the writing.


----------



## jeffsgreatoutdoors (Feb 8, 2011)

Are these stickers still avail ? ive make a email with no response , it might a bit late .


----------



## jeffsgreatoutdoors (Feb 8, 2011)

No body wants to talk to me , bugger.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWateXh4AABXfgAAQUAeACgADWAo3//6gIACEGqnmKZJ5T1MnkQxNoyag1TAj1GQ9RkAAaE8rERbXe96UuQiqXGhzVtjeUcRtVWrofZMkMgmajpTIWWiCa1JD3cXOax6E6uQ2uPSXhlvj+x8MbB8Z9NgwWKWjxwk0RlQYazeTrYUzkK0nBQUq8krY5DzILmCUCJ/BiyD/xdyRThQkKteXh4A=


----------



## jeffsgreatoutdoors (Feb 8, 2011)

That was the first thing i done, i'll resend it , i dont think he has been online.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

Finally bought a car, and want to put Decal number 1 on the back, but unfortunately Tristan is out of the country and can't help me out. 
Any one else have these decals or know where I can get one from?

Cheers,
Murdoch


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been informed that these stickers are no longer being made as seller went overseas? (Member asking me if I could make them for him)
If thats the case I will gladly take over in a weeks time if admin/mods like?. Exact same specs & prices. 
Let me know if this is ok or if I'm stepping on toes please...


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Put me down for a couple if you do get the go ahead, would be tops.
Cheers
Murdoch


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I'd definitely be in to pick up some for my kayaks. Its about time I start blinging it up. Decals, Railblazer system. I can at least look the part.


----------



## Hillynath (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah count me in for a couple of sticker's if you start making them


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeiWOLUAABjXgAAQQIWFslkAP+/eoCAAioinqejKaPUR6aTJ6mNNNNQap+mpT9CNJp6RoyZGgGCMNM+LQ3dMYoU2+kZZNtIdipoGuEqMbVD42jv9/cxIQdj3SkcSPtGqbCsitRi+hZS4VeO87YZLeXV5xdoY0cQ2K48aHKvl5yeBJAbxAlfbcbMnw8roq53SyHC/3XAKeDjyafox7G+YghzQDCVjUI/i7kinChIdEscWoA==


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I would like some too. I was disappointed when I emailed the guy and he responded by saying he is no longer supplying them. C'mon Admin, let's get them up and running again.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I contacted John as above and he reckons he won't be doing them for a while..

I have used Ausfish before, they have and online order system and they do them overnight..Thinking I might get some made soon through here...

http://www.ausfish.com.au/shop/index.ph ... ucts_id=11

Cheers


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Has anyone got the original high res images for the akff decals. I have a friend who works in the printing industry. I wouldn't mind seeing if she can get a couple made up for my yak.


----------

